# New revolver for hunting!!



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok folks. Hunting with a rifle doesn't even elevate my heart rate anymore. I usually just take my bow out during firearm season but I keep finding myself anxiously awaiting Dec 1st and find it difficult to even enter the woods during this time. 

So to get that first time feeling back I've decided that for next year I'm going to sell my 700bdl and get a revolver for hunting. 

So I'm coming here for advice. Below are my questions:

.44mag or .44special? Whitetail only 100yd MAX. That's the uber extreme...99.9% of my shots will be less than 50yds. 

I don't have the time or desire to get into handloads...so what are the best factory loads that I should focus on?

Optics....I have very good eye sight, can shoot pretty much anything very well, so would I benefit from scope, reddot, or open sights? My shots will more than likely be from a treestand/ treesaddle. 

I seem more focused on the ruger blackhawk hunter, but would like to know if there are other options for a hunting revolver. Must be capable of single action and not a Taurus. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I have used my Ruger Redhawk 7.5 bbl .44 mag with a Burris 2-7x scope for years and have taken a few deer with it. I just started using the Hornady Lever Revolution 225gr. 

When I just carry a sidearm for deer and not carrying the Redhawk, I will carry a Blackhawk in .41mag or .44mag, both with 4 5/8 barrels.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Firemedic said:


> I have used my Ruger Redhawk 7.5 bbl .44 mag with a Burris 2-7x scope for years and have taken a few deer with it. I just started using the Hornady Lever Revolution 225gr.
> 
> When I just carry a sidearm for deer and not carrying the Redhawk, I will carry a Blackhawk in .41mag or .44mag, both with 4 5/8 barrels.


How friendly are those loads? Violent or fairly mild?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

First, factory .44 special is far to anemic for deer...don't bother with it for hunting. Any 44 mag will fire .44 special and it is nice for practice and plinking/defense even. I'd reccomend the Ruger Blackhawk Bisley Hunter with integrated scope base. I'd top it with either a 2X Leupold or a 2X Burris. The quality optics will help in low light situations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

You will have no problem handling the recoil from the 44 mag. The real big guns like the .500 and .460 have a little bite however....and they cost a mint to feed especially without reloading.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> How friendly are those loads? Violent or fairly mild?


The weight of the gun plus the scope make it fairly docile, even holding it one handed (not that I can even hold it one handed).


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

My iron sight Smith 629 with only a trigger job outshoots my Super Blackhawk Hunter that is all tricked out: Aimpoint(reddot) scope, Magnaport, trigger, etc. I really prefer open sights on a hunting pistol. The BH never goes afield with me, I really like the gun but its doesn't compare to the Smith when it comes to performance. Have taken 6 deer with the Smith, from 10ft to 85yds. Load of choice was Winchester Silvertip 210 gr that killed everything from deer to Russian Boars. Can't find those loads anymore, so 225gr Leverevolution is what she eats now. Recoil is moderate, but never shoot a 44 without earplugs. Welcome to handgun hunting, its a rush.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

UNREEL said:


> My iron sight Smith 629 with only a trigger job outshoots my Super Blackhawk Hunter that is all tricked out: Aimpoint(reddot) scope, Magnaport, trigger, etc. I really prefer open sights on a hunting pistol. The BH never goes afield with me, I really like the gun but its doesn't compare to the Smith when it comes to performance. Have taken 6 deer with the Smith, from 10ft to 85yds. Load of choice was Winchester Silvertip 210 gr that killed everything from deer to Russian Boars. Can't find those loads anymore, so 225gr Leverevolution is what she eats now. Recoil is moderate, but never shoot a 44 without earplugs. Welcome to handgun hunting, its a rush.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Unreel, you bring up some great points. I can live with the factory trigger on the Blackhawk, but the Redhawk did need a trigger job. 

Ear plugs are a MUST, I have forgotten them at camp and actually used .44 rounds in their place.

How does that Revolution ammo work for you?


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

I have an encore in 44 with a 12" barrel and 2x leupold. It doesn't kick too bad, and I can shoot 50 yards off a rest no problem. I have not tried to shoot it further than that, most of the places I hunt are really thick so 50 yrds is plenty. It is fun, but you will need to put in some time to get profiicient with the gun. As far as revolvers go I like the ruger.....friend of mine just bought one this season and says it shoots really well.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Firemedic said:


> Unreel, you bring up some great points. I can live with the factory trigger on the Blackhawk, but the Redhawk did need a trigger job.
> 
> Ear plugs are a MUST, I have forgotten them at camp and actually used .44 rounds in their place.
> 
> How does that Revolution ammo work for you?


They group the best out what I have shot, but I haven't killed anything with them so I cannot comment on their performance. Gonna hunt tonight after dinner, instead of getting the slug gun wet, gonna take the Smith. Always take the Thanksgiving doe, so will let you know later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Doc, 44 mag 7.5" bbl minimum, the Blackhawk is an excellent choice. Optics, go with the Leupold 2x and don't look back. As I stated in my other reply use the SSK T'SOB mount you will not regret it. Porting is your call but not absolutely necessary. Have the trigger gone through, Kenny at Mag-Na-Port knows Rugers better than anyone. Bullet weight, anything over 250 that the guns likes to shoot, 300 is way better. Federal makes a decent factory round but the gun needs to tell you what it likes to shoot. Replace the factory stocks right from the start too (Hogue or Pach's). Practice, practice then practice some more. Hunting w/handgun is a rush and so much nicer moving around the woods with....


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Have you consider'd a magnum research bfr or a contender?


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

I have only hunted with my 8 inch anaconda 44 mag for at least the past 5 years. This gun has been deadly accurate out to 150 yards using a rest. I am using factory loaded 270 grain flat point rounds that have kept the deer falling within 50 yards or less of where I hit them. I use a red dot, as i found a scope a pain to use in the field.
With that being said, I have had a chance to shoot a 12 inch SW .460. I can say that a .460 will be my next hunting pistol...


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Winchester Supreme Partition Golds in .44 Mag. are loaded up with a 250gr. Nosler partition bullet............VERY effective for deer sized game. I think they're running around $30 for a box of 20 now.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

Its definately worth relaoding equiptment if you are going to shoot much 44 mag ammo.....


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

44 Mag is the way to go, unless you want to jump up to a 454, 460, 480 or 500 (which I don't think is necessary for whitetail even out to ~100 yards). Get one of the later and you may find yourself sacrificing range time due to ammo co$t. The 460 may be the most versatile however because (if I'm not mistaken) you can shoot 45LC, 454 Casull or 460 S&W out of it with no modification to the gun. 41 Magnum is plenty as well but factory ammo is hard to come by.

My S&W 629 (44 Mag) is a sweet shooter. Everyone that shoots it says it's the best pistol they have ever shot. The same folks all comment on the factory trigger being better than most rifles. The 629 has a 6.5" barrel, carries open sights. I feel comfortable with it out to ~50 yards. I have a red dot scope but I don't like it. I much prefer open sights; personal preference I guess.

A 44 Special is WAY lite for hunting whitetails. A factory 44 Special packs about as much punch as a 45ACP. 

I'm somewhat surprised how nobody has mentioned yet how the Rugers are a "stronger" pistol than the S&W. Unless you're shooting over-loaded hand loads, it shouldn't make a difference... and IMHO if you do find yourself shooting over-loaded ammo... well, you do the math. The triggers on Rugers are not nearly as good as a S&W trigger. Not sure about the authenticy of it but I hear the "DIY Ruger trigger job" involves watching a football game dry-firiring the pistol about 10,000 times to smooth out the works. :lol:

Elmer Keith pretty much invented the 44 Mag and took a lot of animals with his 44-Specials (hand loads pushing 44 Mag ballistics) and 44 Mags after its introduction. If I'm not mistaken, his guns carried primarily 4" barrels. 

My hunting ammo (hand loaded) uses 240gr Speer Gold Dot soft points. I know you can buy factory loaded Speer Gold Dot ammo; anything loaded with Nosler Partitions or even hard cast (unjacketed lead) should be good for hunting too. Another option is using ammo loaded by Garrett or Buffalo Bore - not sure but those may be considered "hot loads" by SAAMI standards.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

I bought a .44 mag Ruger Redhawk 7-1/2" barrel w/Ruger rings that mount on the rib back in '88 when I was still in the Air Force. Didn't use it much for several years, but mounted a 2-6X32 Bushnell Trophy and started hunting with it in '97. Took a buck at 15 yards and doe at 150 yards with it that first year. I don't like hunting with ear plugs as I like to hear what is going on around me, and hunting with earplugs or hearing protection is a must with a .44 mag. My ears rang for three days after shooting the buck, because I THOUGHT only one shot was not going to be that bad. I probably ruined a good portion of my hearing with just that one shot without protection. After that year, I just pretty much went back to my smokepoles, as I don't have to wear hearing protection while hunting, although it would probably be a good idea.

Hunting withe a handgun is fun, wearing hearing protection while hunting is not, at least for me. I used to load for it 20 years ago, but it has been sitting in my safe and not even fired for the last 13 years. Not trying to discourage you, just my experience.

Lots more choices out there for factory ammo today than there was back then. I shot both of those deer with the Remington Core-Lokt bullets. Perfect mushroom under the hide on the far shoulder on the buck at 15 yards. Pass through on the doe at 150 yards, heart shot with very little evidence of expansion, and would never take that long of a shot again. 

Good luck in your decision, but make sure you have some hearing protection.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I also agree with the 44Mag. My son has a Smith 629 and it shoots read good and accurate. Anything smaller then 44Mag is just too small.

I use Hornaday 240gr jacketed hollowpoints. I wouldn't even dream of going smaller. Partition bullets are fine, but you wnat quick expansion which Hornaday hollowpoints will give.

If you want the ultimate hunting pistor get a Contender or Encore in 45/70 and handloads 300gr Hornaday hollowpoints.. But you better be able to handle the recoil cause its wicked.

My son has shot deer with bhis 45/70 at 150yds no problem, extremely accuate. He can bench his at 100yds and have all bullets touching.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

IMO start with a 44 mag. I really like the look and feel of the Stainless super redhawk. Many in my family hunt with revolvers as it brings a whole new excitement to firearm hunting. It is a very controllable round. I have a 2-7 scope that never leaves 2, and I feel comfortable with it to 75 yards and it will stop a deer in its tracks. My 454 is a completely different story. I think I need to invest in a good rest so I don't have to try and free hand it. Can't get good groups past 30 yards with it. If it were not for hand loading I would go broke trying to shoot that thing.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

BUSTA'YOTE said:


> I don't like hunting with ear plugs as I like to hear what is going on around me, and hunting with earplugs or hearing protection is a must with a .44 mag. My ears rang for three days after shooting the buck, because I THOUGHT only one shot was not going to be that bad. I probably ruined a good portion of my hearing with just that one shot without protection.


You're not alone. My "this one time ain't gonna hurt" scenario was 3 *years* ago, and my left ear is still ringing a little (serious).





Jim..47 said:


> I use Hornaday 240gr jacketed hollowpoints. I wouldn't even dream of going smaller. Partition bullets are fine, but you wnat quick expansion which Hornaday hollowpoints will give.


I'm not much of a believer in hollow points. I recovered a 240gr HP fired out of my 44 Mag (a full-power load, 23.0gr H110 powder) where the HP plugged up with stuff and prevented expansion of the bullet. There was zero expansion. I could probably reload that projectile and shoot another bullseye with it. I like the idea of a soft point - nothing to plug up. If it doesn't expand, you're still drilling a .429" hole which is as big as some rifle bullets, expanded.


----------

